
Kalanick’s CloudKitchens, Ideal Bet for Pandemic, Hits Snags - ariwilson
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/kalanicks-cloudkitchens-ideal-bet-for-pandemic-hits-snags
======
prtkgpt
He got plenty of cash to ride this out. I am not worried about CK.

